# medication for joint pain



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 1, 2016)

whats the best and safest over the counter medication for joint pain in older dogs?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not sure what to use for pain but for long term help my vet put my lab on this. It rebuilds the cartilage in the joints. My lab has been on it for a little over a year now.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 2, 2016)

We had wonderful success with a product called Duralactin in an older Rottweiler who was being slowed by joint pain.  Some vets love it, some do not, many have never heard of it.  It is an anti-inflammatory.  It does not work for all dogs, but it worked wonders for this one.

It is an easy try since no prescription is required.  Google will find any number of Internet sources.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 2, 2016)

We found the best prices online at EntirelyPets.com.  They have a 15% off coupon code out for Labor Day Weekend.  The code is: LABORDAY.  
http://links.mkt2789.com/servlet/Ma...OTM1Njk5MDMyMgS2&j=MTAwMDM0OTg5NQS2&mt=1&rt=0

Hope your dog can find some relief.  Sometimes gettin old ain't a lot of fun.


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 2, 2016)

Many over the counter joint supplements help improve joint health. Chondroitin and glucosamine products can improve comfort. These are safe products for dogs.

If joint degradation is pronounced, your dog will benefit from an anti-inflammatory medication in addition to joint support products. Depending on his size and the health of his liver and kidneys, an appropriate choice can be made.
 Several human anti-inflammatories are toxic for dogs, even just for 1-2 doses. Ulceration of the gi tract can result from prolonged use or inappropriate dosing of others.

 Check with your veterinarian. They can help you find a safe, effective, and cost effective way to help your dog while minimizing side effects.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2016)

Fish oil pills cam work. I've used them before on dogs.


----------



## bobman (Sep 3, 2016)

Dasuquin is great and perfectly safe

best price is Amazon google it and read the reviews


----------



## rvick (Sep 3, 2016)

Cosequin DS has worked well for us.


----------



## Johnny44 (Dec 15, 2016)

rvick said:


> cosequin ds has worked well for us.



x2!


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 15, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> We had wonderful success with a product called Duralactin in an older Rottweiler who was being slowed by joint pain.  Some vets love it, some do not, many have never heard of it.  It is an anti-inflammatory.  It does not work for all dogs, but it worked wonders for this one.
> 
> It is an easy try since no prescription is required.  Google will find any number of Internet sources.



I just started my old dog on this, last week. I am starting to see results. It supposedly takes about 2-3 weeks to really start working.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 15, 2016)

We had remarkable luck with it on several old dogs.  When it works it seems to work very well, but it does not work for every dog.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 29, 2016)

She has some bad mornings frequently nothing outragous but some limping and low pain, would 81mg childrens asprin be safe for a 100lb Rotti , just looking for something to help her out in the bad mornings


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 29, 2016)

I think your vet would probably OK that so long as it was not given long term.


----------

